# Ferry to France



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

When travelling to France, how many of you actually book the ferry and how many just turn up on spec if at all possible.
Mike.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

If you turn up on spec. you will pay the full fare of around a £100 one way. So either use the ticket agent in Dover or book on line it will save you shed loads of money.


Pete 8)


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

We don't use the ferry at all but have excellent experience of the 'chunnel'. 

We book a time and often end up (usually on return) needing to come back on a slightly different time. We simply turn up and they put us on. This has never failed us and sometimes they charged us 10 Euro and most times they didn't.

We have even arrived at port a day early on one 'unfortunate' tour! No problem.

I know this isn't about ferries but we have been using the 'chunnel' for years and so this experience might be of use to those who are thinking about going but not sure of using the tunnel.

It's quick, efficient and easy.

Hope it's appropriate to comment like this  
We are new! sorry if it isn't


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we turned up on spec once returning from France and it was 3 times dearer  You can book on line very easy and get last minute bargains even as late as the day you wish to travel.
Bon voyage, Margaret 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just replied to this question on another thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1054499.html#1054499

No real problem, but it's best not to ask the same question on more than one thread, as it can get very confusing. :wink:

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We always book online and one way. Usually a few days before we want to go. On return we use the laptop and a McDonalds and again book online and just note down the reference number..
Choose the cheapest crossing BUT often turn up early and never been refused loading or charged any extra..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

tonka said:


> We always book online and one way. Usually a few days before we want to go. On return we use the laptop and a McDonalds and again book online and just note down the reference number..
> Choose the cheapest crossing BUT often turn up early and never been refused loading or charged any extra..


We got charged extra on return last year for being early but it was worth it to us. Less than €10 I think

EDIT no it was January , coming back from parcverger


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

For future reference, go to the NEC show in October/November and get the Norfolkline ( DFDS) offer for next year's bookings.

1 ) they will be cheap ( currently £49 return )

2 ) they will be fully amendable without charge, 
so you can book any old dates and change them when your 
plans firm up.

OK, you pay up front for next year's trips, but you won't get better prices and the no-charge amendment facility must be worth lots of squiddies.

Dover - Dunquerque is the only channel route available, but I believe other North Sea routes can be booked.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Pre purchase sounds interesting

We will go twice to France - once at Easter/May time and again in early September 

Do these bookings have to be made at the show or are they available on line?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We use sea france carnets, so we both have tickets, but we can just turn up at any time on any day (pretty much)

There are possibly cheaper ways, but when you are guarenteed to get on the next (or next but one) ferry - its worth it. We've always got on the "next" ferry.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> For future reference, go to the NEC show in October/November and get the Norfolkline ( DFDS) offer for next year's bookings.
> 
> 1 ) they will be cheap ( currently £49 return )
> 
> ...


Worth looking at...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Air Miles and Brittany Ferries charged me £80 to change my booking.

Grrrrrrrr, never again Air Miles.

Ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Harleydave

We have sinply picked up the Special Offer leaflet from the stand, on which there is a Code. ( something like TE4 )
Then in the comfort of home, gone on line and booked, quoting the Offer Code.

Lat November, the actual fares were £18.50 each way plus a £12 " Fuel surcharge ".

Worth mentioning that the Norfolkline computer has a nasty little habit of using up Return Crossing No 2 when you are returning after Crossing No 1. So when you return after Crossing No2 you have to quote the Booking Reference for Crossing No 1. The staff seem quite used to the problem, but Norfolkline have yet to cure it.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We always book in advance! 

Penquin had booked a trip to France in July with my car and a hired trailer as part of our move to France but we decided instead to use a removal company. So I have just changed the ferry booking to one in September with the motorhome for the 2 of us (I was not on the original booking) and all of this has been amended free of charge with Brittany Ferries ON LINE. By phone they charge £15 for amendments but they are free until 5 days before travel if done on line.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

mikkidee said:


> When travelling to France, how many of you actually book the ferry and how many just turn up on spec if at all possible.
> Mike.


Having been stung in the past when just turning up we now, like Activecampers, use the Seafrance carnet whenever we run out of Tesco vouchers. The carnet costs us £39 each way (you have to buy a minimum of six crossings - 3 returns) but you can just turn up after the first booking outside bank holidays and peak crossings.

If you don't think you will use all three crossings within one year then you can allocate one return crossing to someone else


----------

